# The Pipe Tobacco Lottery



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*1. Drawing is 2nd Saturaday of the month.
2. You must post a reply in your game thread so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
3. Post a DC# to the winner (or have them get the prize) by the Saturday of the next drawing around post office closing time.
4. The prize for winning would be one unopened 50g tin of premium pipe tobacco.
5. Winner should leave positive Trader Feedback once they receive their winnings from other lottery members.
6. Have fun.*

With the success of the cigar lottery and the increasing popularity of the pipe forums I was wondering if anybody was interested in taking part in a CS Pipe lottery?

The format would be similar to the cigar lottery with 14 players each assigned three of the powerball numbers. The number of players can be expanded to 21 with 2 numbers if there is enough interest. To change it up I thought it would be fun to use the powerball from the first Saturday of every month. This also gives us a month to start the first round.

The prize for winning would be one unopened 50g tin of premium pipe tobacco. If people wish to change this we can discuss that in this post. You will have three weeks from the drawing to pay or you lose your place.

1. SUOrangeGuy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

If you want to play copy the list and add yourself. If we reach more than 14 we can decide the format at that time. Once we have enough players I can randomly assign the numbers.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2.KyleHammond
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
I'm in. As long as there is no pre-reqs. I havn't made a trade yet.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2.KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

Not sure I understand, but ya'll will tell me what I need to do?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Everyone on the list is assigned 3 numbers from 1-42. When the powerball is drawn whoever has that number wins the lottery and everyone else sends this person a tin of tobacco. The play is very similar to the cigar lottery (check the lottery forum) but I am being a little more lax on requirements to join as we are a smaller community at CS.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I think I can keep up. Where is this powerball drawn?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

www.powerball.com


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

This is a GREAT idea!!!p

Please count me in!

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest. Any ideas to make it more appealing? Should be switch the prize to 3-4 premium samples?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest. Any ideas to make it more appealing? Should be switch the prize to 3-4 premium samples?


i've never seen a cigar/pipe lottery done before, so i have no clue how it works... i normally stay out of "PIF/pass/lottery/whatever" type of things (pipe pif is the only one i've done, ever). just don't trust ppl i don't know enough, especially when it was dealing with high dollar cigars where fakes can cause a lot of problems (pipe tobacco shouldn't have that problem).
so, explain to me how it works. i read the first post, but i still have no clue.

someone wins, they get 1 tin from everyone else, i understand that (and i think that's plenty, as 1 tin of 'baccy is roughly the same as smoking 15 cigars - not in price, but times you can smoke). "how" does it happen, the numbers, who picks what numbers, etc, etc?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Once there are 14 people I will randomly assign 3 of the 42 Powerball numbers to each person. This is before the drawing so there is no advantage to anyone. Then on the first Saturday of the month at 10pm EST the powerball lottery is drawn. Whoever has the winning number PM's their address to the other players and they send this person a single tin of tobacco within 3 weeks. The winner gets 13 tins of tobacco. This continues every month with the assigned numbers not changing. If you wish to leave you simply let me know and I replace you with a person on the waiting list. They take your numbers.

Since CS members who can see the this forum have been active a while I decided not the have specific joining requirements. If someone does not pay in the 3 weeks they are removed from the lottery and not allowed to re-join the waiting list until they do.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Throw me in as well.

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6. IHT
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.

Thanks for the lottery ... i'm in.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more interest. Any ideas to make it more appealing? Should be switch the prize to 3-4 premium samples?


I suggest that you do not change the prize. A 50g sealed tin or pouch of tobacco is perfect. Hell, only one quality cigar can cost more than a 50g tin or pouch of pipe tobacco. Most tins/pouches sell between $5.00 on the low end and $12.00 on the high end. Of course there are more expensive tins but then there are also more expensive cigars.p

Johnny


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I agree with the unopened tin as a prize. Too many sample open and they tend to dry out.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

You also have to take in to consideration the winner having to store the winnings, so, that being said, one 50g tin from each would be sufficient, IMO.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5.ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11.
12.
13.
14.

I'm in, I would also say leave it as 1 sealed tin for the prize from everyone.

Shawn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5. ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11. Hydrated
12.
13.
14.

This lottery fits my smoking habits way better than the cigar lottery does nowadays... p

Bobby


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Ok, One sealed tin it is! I guess there was a weekend lull or something.

Almost there... If the list is full please continue to add your name because as people decide to leave we need people to fill their place. Anyone after 14 is on the waiting list.

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5. ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11. Hydrated
12.
13.
14.

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.

Once we have 14 I'll randomly (drawing from a hat) assign the numbers.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'll never win, but what the hell...

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5. ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11. Hydrated
12. 12Stones
13.
14.

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'd like to play as well.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5. ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11. Hydrated
12. 12Stones
13. j6ppc
14.

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



IHT said:


> i've never seen a cigar/pipe lottery done before, so i have no clue how it works... i normally stay out of "PIF/pass/lottery/whatever" type of things (pipe pif is the only one i've done, ever). just don't trust ppl i don't know enough, especially when it was dealing with high dollar cigars where fakes can cause a lot of problems (pipe tobacco shouldn't have that problem).
> so, explain to me how it works. i read the first post, but i still have no clue.
> 
> someone wins, they get 1 tin from everyone else, i understand that (and i think that's plenty, as 1 tin of 'baccy is roughly the same as smoking 15 cigars - not in price, but times you can smoke). "how" does it happen, the numbers, who picks what numbers, etc, etc?


Whatta newb...


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Just to reiterate, this is for 50g tins, correct? I wanna be sure cause I've got a great local shop but their stuff comes in open pouches.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



12stones said:


> Just to reiterate, this is for 50g tins, correct? I wanna be sure cause I've got a great local shop but their stuff comes in open pouches.


Yes from what i've read it is for 50g tins.

Everyone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Shawn


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'll snag the last spot if it ain't filled - if it is put me in wait.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

If you find a really good bulk blend, why not send out a couple of ounces in a sealed jar or good container that would keep the tobacco in good smoking condition over the long term?

Heck... not all great tobacco comes in a tin! p

On the other hand, specifying the standard 50g tin will eliminate the chance that cheap bastages might skimp on their lottery payoffs... somehow I don't see that as being a problem with this group! I have a feeling that "payoffs" may turn into "bombs" on more than a few occasions! :r

Bobby


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. SUOrangeGuy
2. KyleHammond
3. Cigargal
4. JohnnyFlake
5. ghostrider
6. IHT
7. monsoon
8. cquon
9. kheffelf
10. ShawnP
11. Hydrated
12. 12Stones
13. j6ppc
14. Nooner

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.

I am perfectly fine with a couple ounces of a nice house blend if it comes in a mason jar or similar so It can be aged/stored. The unopened tin is basically for that purpose. Also it ensures that you don't pass along a mason jar filled with a tobacco you ended up not liking.

I am going to assign numbers soon.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Here are the assigned numbers for round one of the CS Pipe Tobacco Lottery:

1. Nooner - 1, 15, 29
2. KyleHammond - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. ShawnP - 14, 28, 42

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.

The First Drawing is at April 7th! Good luck

Anyone able to see this forum may add themselves to the waiting list. You will fill in as people decide to leave the forum. If you win the lottery you can continue to play as long as you want. You are not automatically removed. If more than 20 CS members are on the waiting list I can create another pool of 14 players.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Nooner - 1, 15, 29
2. KyleHammond - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. ShawnP - 14, 28, 42

Waiting list:

15.smokinmojo
16.
17.
18.

First on the waiting list. Freakin perfect.....wait for it!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Smokinmojo you can have my spot bro.

Please remove me from the list for now anyway. I am going to wait on this for now.

Shawn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Nooner - 1, 15, 29
2. KyleHammond - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. smokinmojo - 14, 28, 42

Waiting list:

15.
16.
17.
18.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

*Im not in this but why wait a month to start...there are powerball drawings every Wednesday and Saturday night....You have your group....someone fire the starting Pistol and get this party started..Just my...:2

Drrgill*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



drrgill said:


> *Im not in this but why wait a month to start...there are powerball drawings every Wednesday and Saturday night....You have your group....someone fire the starting Pistol and get this party started..Just my...:2
> 
> Drrgill*


:tpd: Yeah, what he said!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



drrgill said:


> *Im not in this but why wait a month to start...there are powerball drawings every Wednesday and Saturday night....You have your group....someone fire the starting Pistol and get this party started..Just my...:2
> 
> Drrgill*


:tpd: YES!!!

How about the 2nd Saturday of every month?

Johnny


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I like the saturdays powerball. It gives me a reason to face the cold and get the sunday paper.

I couldnt care less, which saturday.:bl p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

The second saturday it is. That puts it right in the middle of the Cigar Lottery Drawings. I thought it might take longer to set up. The first Drawing will be March 10th.

Good luck!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> The second saturday it is. That puts it right in the middle of the Cigar Lottery Drawings. I thought it might take longer to set up. The first Drawing will be March 10th.
> 
> Good luck!


Very cool, can't wait for you guys to send me all that pipe tobacco when I win.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Just so you guys know ahead of time. I am going to be in AZ visting the in-laws, from the 10th-17th. So if there is a delayed response from me, don't say I didn't warn you. So if I don't respond with my addy to your PM's, just shoot one over to Anita, she'll get my addy for you. Let the games begin...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I put myself on the waiting list - Is this cool?

1. Nooner - 1, 15, 29
2. KyleHammond - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. smokinmojo - 14, 28, 42

Waiting list:

15. kjd2121
16.
17.
18.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Yes, anyone who wishes can add themselves to the next open spot in the waiting list. I will add you to the lottery (with a PM) as people decide to leave.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Big night tonight! Who's it gonna be? What time do they draw that thing ?, I'll be a few miles in the sky at the time. But hey, when I land I'm gotta find out.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Good luck everyone! I'll start a new post announcing the winner after the drawing. The winner can keep track of payments in the new post.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

*CONGRATS CIGARGAL.....Let us know what you get!!

Drrgill*


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



drrgill said:


> *CONGRATS CIGARGAL.....Let us know what you get!!
> 
> Drrgill*


I think this is a mixup. The 3/10 drawings powerball is 32. Drob is the winner.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Congrats, Drob !!!!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



monsoon said:


> Congrats, Drob !!!!


*Mybad....It was late when I got in last night!!

Drrgill*


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

The Next Drawing is April 14th. There may be a couple openings if not everyone pays.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'll play if there's an extra spot OrangeBoy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

i've called Nooner in the past few days, but forgot to mention this to him... he's been pretty swamped at work and hasn't had time to even think about hopping online... 
is there anyone else left to pay up?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Nooner and KyleHammond. I sent a PM to Kyle and haven't heard back. Nooner's mailbox is full so I am glad to hear that you have talked to him.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Here's the new list. We welcome a.paul and still have one opening.

1. OPEN - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul- 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. ShawnP - 14, 28, 42

Drawing is on April 14th. If we don't fill the last spot and those numbers hit its a free month.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

You can add my name to the lottery list if a spot is open, or the waiting list if not, Anthony.

I just started smoking but this will give me a good opportunity to stock up on some tins for the winners...or for myself, if I win.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. ShawnP - 14, 28, 42

DRAWING APRIL 14th


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

why not tonight?

Just curious, Anthony!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

We chose the second Saturday of every month.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Hopefully I win tonight.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Can you take me off the lottery list for a while?

I will get back in later.

Thanks,

Shawn p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I missed getting in on this earlier. Count me in or on the waiting list if the pool is currently full.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. Croatan - 14, 28, 42

Next drawing is May 12!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I thought I would be next in the lottery. Here's the waiting list from the end of Page 1.

I put myself on the waiting list - Is this cool?

1. Nooner - 1, 15, 29
2. KyleHammond - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. smokinmojo - 14, 28, 42

Waiting list:

15. kjd2121
16.
17.
18.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. Croatan - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. SUOrangeGuy
16.
17.

Next drawing is May 12!

This was my mistake so I have added kjd2121 and put myself next on the waiting list. I somehow lost track on the list I was keeping. All is well now


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> 1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
> 2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
> 3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
> 4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
> ...


Please see my PM


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Kjd, I don't know where the mix up was, but you're welcome to the spot. I'll hang out and wait until someone else drops.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Its fixed. I pulled myself out for now because it was my goof-up.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Just trying to keep you guys honest - :ss

Thanks Croatan for the spot - Very much appreciated - RG for you.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Its fixed. I pulled myself out for now because it was my goof-up.


It's no big deal, Anthony. I'm the latecomer. I'm sure a spot will open up eventually. Seriously, no sweat.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. Croatan
16.
17.

Next drawing is May 12!

I guess you solved this before me so I took the old list and just switched kjd2121 and Croatan. I'm sorry for the goof-up. This will be the list that we go with. I will keep my original numbers and kjd2121 is where I had placed Croatan.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'll take a number and wait in line, please.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

We've got 16...why not 2 groups of 8?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

As long as it's straightened out in time for me to receive my winnings from the next lottery!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



cquon said:


> As long as it's straightened out in time for me to receive my winnings from the next lottery!


The way I see it, we keep you in both groups...double your pleasure, double your fun.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

May I please be put in the waiting list 

and Drob quit hogging the winnings


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



a.paul said:


> We've got 16...why not 2 groups of 8?


42 is not evenly divisible by 8. If we get 21 We can give everyone two numbers.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. Croatan
16. Hoplophile
17. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
18.
19.
20.

Next drawing is May 12!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> 42 is not evenly divisible by 8. If we get 21 We can give everyone two numbers.


Yeah, I wasn't thinking of the pb numbers.

Just another "D'oh!" moment...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight's the night!!!

Good luck everyone! :tu

.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

c'mon, baby... "11, 25, 39"


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. Croatan
16. Hoplophile
17. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
18. smokehouse
19.
20.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

good lord, how come I never saw this before?
Please put me on the waiting list SUOG?

thanks


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Can I get added to the end of the list?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. Croatan
16. Hoplophile
17. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
18. smokehouse
19. EvanS
20. designwise1
21.

If we get 21 I can change everyone to two numbers. Let me know what you think. You'd have a smaller chance of winning but the prize would be larger.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

i'm cool with that, as long as if/when someone drops out we can replace them for a month or however.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'd rather leave it the way it is. Better chances of winning and I don't mind waiting a few months to play. If there are enough people interested we could start a second lottery group. ??? I think that was suggested early on, in fact.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



designwise1 said:


> I'd rather leave it the way it is. Better chances of winning and I don't mind waiting a few months to play. If there are enough people interested we could start a second lottery group. ??? I think that was suggested early on, in fact.


I'm with designwise1 - maybe better not to dilute the original game.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Whatever you decide, add me to the list please. Thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

what if the person who just won drops out the next month and is added to the wait list?


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

How about the person who wins twice in a row drops to the waiting list?

LOL


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Kheffelf - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. IHT - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. Croatan
16. Hoplophile
17. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
18. smokehouse
19. EvanS
20. designwise1
21. NCRadioMan


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



IHT said:


> what if the person who just won drops out the next month and is added to the wait list?


That is a good idea Greg. Alternately once the wait list hits 14 start a second one perhaps?


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



j6ppc said:


> That is a good idea Greg. Alternately once the wait list hits 14 start a second one perhaps?


Wow that hasn't been mentioned before.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

since i won the last one, take me off the active list for June and put me at the end of the "waiting list".


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

IHT and Khellelf have asked to be bumped so here is an updated list for the lottery.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
16. smokehouse
17. EvanS
18. designwise1
19. NCRadioMan
20. IHT


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Great! Thanks for putting me on.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

If I'm not mistaken, the drawing is tomorrow night! :tu

Good luck everybody!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Updated list:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. Ghostrider - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
16. smokehouse
17. EvanS
18. designwise1
19. IHT
__________________


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I need to take a break from the lottery for a bit, please add me to the waiting list for now.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Updated list:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.) 
16. EvanS
17. designwise1
18. IHT
19. Ghostrider


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'm in if there is room!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Here is the updated list of players for the July 14th drawing.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Good luck everyone.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Okay, guys, just remember, it's my turn to win this time. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Can I be put on the waiting list? Thanks! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Updated list:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. 12Stones - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
16. EvanS
17. designwise1
18. IHT
19. Ghostrider
20. smokeyscotch


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

So who won the July14th drawing?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



Hoplophile said:


> So who won the July14th drawing?


Nevermind, I'm a f$#ktard. Just saw the right thread.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I think tonight's the night!?

Good luck everyone! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight is the night. I'll post an updated list soon. I gotta contact 12stones and EvanS.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Here is an updated list for the August 11th drawing. 
EvanS replaces 12Stones.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
16. designwise1
17. IHT
18. Ghostrider
19. smokeyscotch


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Updated list:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. Drob - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. solafid3 (must complete one trade before you can be moved to the active list.)
16. designwise1
17. IHT
18. Ghostrider
19. smokeyscotch
20. 12Stones


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Drob has asked to be removed from the lottery for a while. Here is an updated list.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. IHT
16. Ghostrider
17. smokeyscotch
18. 12Stones

I removed Solafid3 because he has still not completed a trade. Once he completes one he can be added to the waiting list.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight is this months drawing. Good luck everyone.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Is there enough for 2 groups maybe?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



TexasOutlaw said:


> Is there enough for 2 groups maybe?


The next possible step would be to bump it up to 21 players with 2 numbers. The pipe forum decided against this so nothings gonna change until there is 14+ people on the waiting list.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Add me to the waiting list please.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. IHT
16. Ghostrider
17. smokeyscotch
18. 12Stones
19. Texas Outlaw


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

If there's room on that waiting list sign me up! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. a.paul - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. IHT
16. Ghostrider
17. smokeyscotch
18. 12Stones
19. Texas Outlaw (must complete a trade before you can be added to the lottery.)
20. olnumber7


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I believe tonight is the night...anyone feeling lucky?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight is the night! Here is an updated list of the players for 10/13.

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT- 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. Ghostrider
16. smokeyscotch
17. 12Stones
18. olnumber7


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight is the night. Here is an updated list of players for 10/13:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. Ghostrider
16. smokeyscotch
17. 12Stones
18. olnumber7


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I wouldn't mind being added onto the reserve list for this incase we get 21.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Tonight is the night. Here is an updated list of players for 10/13:

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

15. Ghostrider
16. smokeyscotch
17. 12Stones
18. olnumber7
19. TRicker


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'll be #20.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I will jump in too if you want to move to the 21 person format.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

Oh yeah.


SUOrangeGuy said:


> 1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
> 2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
> 3. Hydrated - 3, 17, 31
> 4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
> ...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'd like to be added to the waiting list for this if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*

I'd like to join the wait list as well please


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

changed the topic name, anthony...

it seems we're "up for" the pipe tobacco lottery. :tu


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys... please rotate me out of the lineup for now.

Thanks for letting me play!

Bobby


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Please add me on to the list :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

UPDATED LIST FOR NOV 10 DRAWING!

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. Ghostrider - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42



15. smokeyscotch
16. 12Stones
17. olnumber7
18. TRicker
19. ultramag
20. Sawyer
21. fireman43
22. Sancho
23. pnutbutrsangwich

Here is an updated list for the Nov drawing. I'm going to PM all current players about their feelings on a 21 player format. I'll let everyone know by DEC. Otherwise we need to wait until there are enough for 2 14 player groups.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

This is the PM I sent to the current players. I will let everyone know the outcome when I have recieved all the votes.

Hey everyone,

You are the current players in the monthly pipe lottery. We now have 9 people on the waiting list for the lottery and once again I want to get everyone's opinion on our format. 

We currently have 14 players each assigned three numbers. We can change it to 21 players each with two numbers. This means your odds of winning will decrease but the prize if you do will be larger (20 tins instead of 13). 

I am going to leave it up to the 13 of you to decided whether or not we should change. Send me your vote by PM (it will remain anonymous) and I will let everyone know once I get everyones vote. You can post your vote if you choose to in the pipe lottery section. If we do not change I will add a second game once we have at least 14 on the waiting list.

Anthony


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

UPDATED LIST FOR NOV 10 DRAWING!

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. JohnnyFlake - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42



15. 12Stones
16. olnumber7
17. TRicker
18. ultramag
19. Sawyer
20. fireman43
21. Sancho
22. pnutbutrsangwich


P. S. I got 12 votes in and the last won't change the outcome. We are going to stick to the 14-player format and when we have enough I will add a second set of players.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

johnnyflake = #12 - wins the 10 Nov drawing.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Greg. I got distracted and forgot to check this until now.

Where are those red and green blinking eyes?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Where are those red and green blinking eyes?


coming up.. gimme a sec.

there we go. Xmas Eyes IHT.

ps - was reading what ppl thought, outcome of the vote. i was going to say to remove me so someone on the waiting list could get on since the vote came out wher eppl didn't want to expand... i still think whoever wins should go to the rear of the list, but that's just me.. whenver we get enough for 2 lists, that'll be fine as well.

btw - post # 11,100, i'm such a whore.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> ps -... i still think whoever wins should go to the rear of the list, but that's just me..


I think that would be a good idea...Anthony could even consider adding it to the rules in the first post.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*WOW!*

*How amazing is that! :tu*

*I'll simply post my addy here, no need for PMs!*


I like everything, aromatics, va/perique, English, orientals and so on!

*As has been suggested, please move me to the bottom of the list! That seems more than fair!!!*


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *WOW!*
> 
> *How amazing is that! :tu*


congratulations Johnny!!

Now the hard part, just TRY to find something that the dirty old lottery-fixing bugger hasn't had before!!

hmmm, never heard you mention Lane Strawberry before :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my thought about the person who wins moving to the back was just how i felt after i won. that's just me. i am not putting any pressure on anyone to think that the current way needs to change. please don't think that i said it to make a change to the rules, like my word has any more weight than any of yours in the matter. just my thought, and probably should've just not mentioned it. i speak before thinking often.

move me to the bottom of the wait list as well. :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> my thought about the person who wins moving to the back was just how i felt after i won. that's just me. i am not putting any pressure on anyone to think that the current way needs to change. please don't think that i said it to make a change to the rules, like my word has any more weight than any of yours in the matter. just my thought, and probably should've just not mentioned it. i speak before thinking often.
> 
> move me to the bottom of the wait list as well. :tu


This has been an issue with the Cigar lotttery as well and like them I decided to let each winner choose themselves on whether or not to move to the bottom. With a long waiting list you can end up out for quite a while.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42



15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake

olnumber7, and 12stones added for next month.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> With a long waiting list you can end up out for quite a while.


i agree. and i've had my chances, and won once...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I've come up with what I think is a good solution to the long waiting list. I am going to start a second game and assign everyone three numbers as usual. The unused numbers will be blanks and if one of those numbers is called the month is a wash with no winner or payments. As new people join I will add them to the second game. If someone from the first game drops their place will be most senior member of the second list.

How does this sound? Please tell me if you see any possible problems. I know this will take a little more work but I think I can keep it straight.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I've come up with what I think is a good solution to the long waiting list. I am going to start a second game and assign everyone three numbers as usual. The unused numbers will be blanks and if one of those numbers is called the month is a wash with no winner or payments. As new people join I will add them to the second game. If someone from the first game drops their place will be most senior member of the second list.
> 
> How does this sound? Please tell me if you see any possible problems. I know this will take a little more work but I think I can keep it straight.


I think it's as good a plan as anything I can come up with (for sure ). I agree something needs to be done as the waiting list can be quite long duration.

Great going SU:tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I've come up with what I think is a good solution to the long waiting list. I am going to start a second game and assign everyone three numbers as usual. The unused numbers will be blanks and if one of those numbers is called the month is a wash with no winner or payments. As new people join I will add them to the second game. If someone from the first game drops their place will be most senior member of the second list.
> 
> How does this sound? Please tell me if you see any possible problems. I know this will take a little more work but I think I can keep it straight.


I think almost anything sounds better than the 6+ month wait the current procedure guarantees. :2 That being said, this does sound like a genuinely good, as well as fair idea. Thanks for coming up with a solution to include us lowly FNG's.:tu Can't wait until Dec.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds good with me, that means i get to play again. :tu


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like to be added to that second list if at all possible.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.

Remember that you must complete one trade and be considered an active member in the pipe forum to take part. Nothing overboard but its our only security that you'll pay and not disappear if you lose.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Nothing overboard but its our only security that you'll pay and not disappear if you lose.


members are now temp banned if they don't come through on their end of the cigar lottery - until they pay their portion of it. just an FYI. :tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Sweet, I'm in!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Game #1
> 
> 1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
> 2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
> ...


I'd like to play (not sure if I am considered an active member of the pipe forum though....am currently in a newbie trade with BlakeLockhart)....If there are established members over here that want my spot, I will gladly step aside.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Can I jump in on the second group!? :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001
25. hollywood
26.
27.
28.

jgros001 and hollywood added. I'll randomly assign new numbers closer to the next draw date.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

looks good.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Originally Posted by SUOrangeGuy 
Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001???? 
25. DAFU
26.
27.
28.

Remember that you must complete one trade and be considered an active member in the pipe forum to take part. Nothing overboard but its our only security that you'll pay and not disappear if you lose.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001
25. hollywood
26. DAFU
27.
28.

I added DAFU to the correct list. Getting close to two full games.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> 1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
> 2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
> 3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
> 4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
> ...


Mom says I can come out and play. Can I get on the list?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

kvm said:


> Mom says I can come out and play. Can I get on the list?


Very nice, one more and we've got two full games!!! :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001
25. hollywood
26. DAFU
27. kvm
28.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I am going to go ahead and put my name on the list, but I need a little clarification on the rules. PM sent to SUOrangeGuy

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001
25. hollywood
26. DAFU
27. kvm
28. Infin1ty


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Put me on the waiting list please


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice. Two full games and a waiting list. p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker
16. ultramag
17. Sawyer
18. fireman43
19. Sancho
20. pnutbutrsangwich
21. IHT
22. JohnnyFlake
23. rehbas21
24. jgros001
25. hollywood
26. DAFU
27. kvm
28. Infin1ty

29. txdyna65


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

So, when do we get numbers and when is the next drawing? I'm excited to get started with this one. :tu


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

According to the PM I got, he will be giving numbers soon, and the drawning is on the 8th.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't get a pm, I feel left out:chk


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

lol, I only got a PM becuase I had to have him explain some things to me.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well after about 8 months of trying to get on the list, I now have a trader feedback. Can be on the waiting list now?


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm just getting involved a little more in the pipe forums, and I would love to get on the waiting list also. This sounds pretty cool!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> lol, I only got a PM becuase I had to have him explain some things to me.


I was beginning to feel shunned! Not anymore


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker - 1, 15, 29
16. ultramag - 8, 22, 36
17. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
18. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
19. Sancho - 2
20. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
21. IHT - 7, 21, 35
22. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
23. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
24. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
25. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
26. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
27. kvm - 13, 27, 41
28. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34

29. txdyna65
30. solafid3
31. Nabinger16

Here are everyone's numbers for the Dec 8th drawing. The second group is listed in order of seniority instead of number because if someone leaves game 1 they are replaced by the top person in game 2. People in game 2 are replaced by the waiting list.

If you have any questions about the play or rules of the game you can read the first page of this thread or send me a PM. Good luck.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. smokeyscotch - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. TRicker - 1, 15, 29
16. ultramag - 8, 22, 36
17. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
18. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
19. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
20. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
21. IHT - 7, 21, 35
22. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
23. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
24. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
25. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
26. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
27. kvm - 13, 27, 41
28. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34

29. txdyna65
30. solafid3
31. Nabinger16

I fixed Sancho's numbers in this update.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

If there is a spot on the waiting list can you put me on? p


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You can drop me to the bottom of the waiting list. I believe that puts Kenny on board for the next game. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

If it is o.k. I need to drop out. Good luck on the next one everybody!


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I need to know when the next drawing is going to be so I can decide if I can try and do this again or not.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> I need to know when the next drawing is going to be so I can decide if I can try and do this again or not.


We play the second Sat. of every month. I don't have an '08 calender handy, but it is Jan. 12 I believe. :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

ultramag said:


> We play the second Sat. of every month. I don't have an '08 calender handy, but it is Jan. 12 I believe. :tu


You were close Brother; the second Saturday is the 13th.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Hm.. my calendar says it's the 12th.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok... I'm an idiot; I used the calendar on my computer and just rolled the year up but didn't change the month. :hn I'm just very proactive; the pipe lottery in December of 2008 will be drawn on the 13th. 

Sorry ultramag, you're the man!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Ok... I'm an idiot; I used the calendar on my computer and just rolled the year up but didn't change the month. :hn I'm just very proactive; the pipe lottery in December of 2008 will be drawn on the 13th.
> 
> Sorry ultramag, you're the man!


I guess I can let it slide this time. Just don't let it happen again.  On a side note, since the December 2008 lottery falls on my birthday perhaps we should not play. Instead, both lists could just send me a tin for my birthday. Just a thought. :2


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. ultramag - 8, 22, 36
16. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
17. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
18. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
19. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
20. IHT - 7, 21, 35
21. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
22. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
23. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
24. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
25. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
26. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
27. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
28. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29


29. Nabinger16
30. tzilt
31. kvm

Sorry I was so slow with this update. Its finals week. Here is an updated list for the January 12th Drawing. I don't know why there is confusion. According to my calendar the 2nd saturday of January is the 12th. Kvm was bumped to the bottom. Smokeyscotch was removed. Tricker was moved to the first game. txdyna65 and solafid3 were added to game #2. Finally Tzilt was added to the waiting list.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

I would like to be added to waiting list please

Thanks
Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. smokehouse - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. ultramag - 8, 22, 36
16. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
17. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
18. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
19. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
20. IHT - 7, 21, 35
21. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
22. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
23. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
24. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
25. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
26. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
27. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
28. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29


29. Nabinger16
30. tzilt
31. kvm
32. Aeroswat


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Alright good, just wanted to make sure that it wasn't going to be until next month. I wasn't quite sure becuase it was a week early this month. I'm feeling lucky :ss, I need to get some mason jars so I have room for all the tobacco coming my way next month ,lol.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

You can put me on the waiting list. I'll let someone else have a shot.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> You can put me on the waiting list. I'll let someone else have a shot.


Woo Hoo! Does this mean I get to play this round? I promise I'll keep my dates straight.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
16. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
17. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
18. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
19. IHT - 7, 21, 35
20. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
21. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
22. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
23. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
24. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
25. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
26. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
27. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
28. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36


29. tzilt
30. kvm
31. Aeroswat
32. Smokehouse


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Can I be added to the wait list?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe tonight is the nite! :tu

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

This sounds like fun may I be added to the list?

-Steve


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. I'm caught up now. If I haven't updated this list by the day before game day please send me a PM.

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42


Game #2

15. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
16. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
17. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
18. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
19. IHT - 7, 21, 35
20. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
21. rehbas21 - 14, 28, 42
22. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
23. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
24. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
25. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
26. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
27. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
28. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36


29. tzilt
30. kvm
31. Aeroswat
32. Smokehouse
33. jkorp
34. foxtrot7
35. n3uka

Just a reminder to make sure you send your payment to the right game.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Could I also be added to the waiting list, Thanks :tu


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd like to be placed back on the waiting list as well.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Blake Lockhart - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. J6ppc - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. kjd2121 - 14, 28, 42


Game #2

15. Sawyer - 3, 17, 31
16. fireman43 - 12, 26, 40
17. Sancho - 2, 16, 30
18. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
19. IHT - 7, 21, 35
20. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
21. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
22. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
23. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
24. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
25. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
26. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
27. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
28. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36


29. kvm
30. Aeroswat
31. Smokehouse
32. jkorp
33. foxtrot7
34. n3uka
35. ghostrider
36. rehbas21

n3uka and ghostrider added to the waiting list. tzilt added to game two for next months drawing. rehbas21 moved to the waiting list.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Anthony...I'm going to temporarily step down and let the next gorilla on the waiting list take my place for Feb. I would like to be placed on the waiting list if possible.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Please take me off the list. Thanks for letting me take part in this great game.

Can I get back on the waiting list??

Kevin


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you could, please bump me off the active participant list for right now Anthony. Thanks.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. IHT - 7, 21, 35
16. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
17. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
18. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
19. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
20. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
21. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
22. txdyna65 - 13, 27, 41
23. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
24. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
25. kvm - 3, 17, 31
26. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
27. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
28. jkorp - 10, 24, 38


29. foxtrot7
30. n3uka
31. ghostrider
32. rehbas21
33. Blake Lockhart
34. kjd2121
35. fireman43

Blake, kjd, Fireman bumped and added to the waiting list. J6ppc bumped as per pm request. kvm, Aeroswat, Smokehouse, and jkorp added to game #2. Sawyer, Sancho, and pnutbutrsangwich moved to game #1.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey bro, "jd2121" should be "kjd2121"

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. IHT - 7, 21, 35
16. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
17. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
18. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
19. hollywood - 11, 25, 39
20. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
21. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
22. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
23. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
24. kvm - 3, 17, 31
25. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
26. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
27. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
28. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41


29. n3uka
30. ghostrider
31. rehbas21
32. Blake Lockhart
33. kjd2121
34. fireman43

txdyna65 asked to be bumped. foxtrot added to game #2.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. 12Stones - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. IHT - 7, 21, 35
16. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
17. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
18. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
19. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
20. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
21. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
22. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
23. kvm - 3, 17, 31
24. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
25. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
26. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
27. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
28. n3uka - 11, 25, 39


30. ghostrider
31. rehbas21
32. Blake Lockhart
33. kjd2121
34. fireman43

n3uka added to game #2


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Go ahead and bump me off please. Life is making this hard to keep up with.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, how'd i get moved to the other game? (no bug deal, just curious)


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. Croatan - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. JohnnyFlake - 4, 18, 32
16. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
17. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
18. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
19. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
20. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
21. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
22. kvm - 3, 17, 31
23. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
24. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
25. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
26. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
27. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
28. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35



29. rehbas21
30. Blake Lockhart
31. kjd2121
32. fireman43

Ghostrider added to game #2. IHT moved to game #1


Players in game #2 are listed in order of seniority and if someone in game #1 leaves the top person in game #2 takes there place. The next person on the waiting list is moved to game #2. This is done in case enough people leave to not have two complete games. Game #1 will always be full.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I'm feeling lucky! 

I'm starting to think the guys over at 4noggin are betting against me so I have to keep buying tins for the winner!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Infin1ty said:


> I'm feeling lucky!
> 
> I'm starting to think the guys over at 4noggin are betting against me so I have to keep buying tins for the winner!


did you send rehbas something from 4noggins for the month of Jan's lottery?
he got a box and doesn't know who it came from, but only you and hollywood remain.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

IHT said:


> did you send rehbas something from 4noggins for the month of Jan's lottery?
> he got a box and doesn't know who it came from, but only you and hollywood remain.


Yeah that was me, already talked to him about it today! Need to drop the owner a line before I send these things out and have him put my name with the package!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Once there are 14 people I will randomly assign 3 of the 42 Powerball numbers to each person. This is before the drawing so there is no advantage to anyone. Then on the *first Saturday* of the month at 10pm EST the powerball lottery is drawn. Whoever has the winning number PM's their address to the other players and *they send this person a single tin of tobacco within 3 weeks*. The winner gets 13 tins of tobacco. This continues every month with the assigned numbers not changing. If you wish to leave you simply let me know and I replace you with a person on the waiting list. They take your numbers.
> 
> Since CS members who can see the this forum have been active a while I decided not the have specific joining requirements. *If someone does not pay in the 3 weeks they are removed from the lottery and not allowed to re-join the waiting list until they do.*


just a bump.
will check later posts to see if the rules had changed any.
looks like we should've had two winners this past weekend for Feb, but it thought we may have changed it to the 2nd saturday? i'll keep looking.



SUOrangeGuy said:


> *The second saturday it is*. That puts it right in the middle of the Cigar Lottery Drawings. I thought it might take longer to set up. The first Drawing will be March 10th.
> 
> Good luck!


okay, 2nd saturday. thought so. 



IHT said:


> members are now temp banned if they don't come through on their end of the cigar lottery - until they pay their portion of it. just an FYI. :tu


heh... 
lets hope we never have to come to that type of action.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I'm looking forward to winning this saturday ! Good luck to all!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> If someone does not pay in the 3 weeks they are removed from the lottery and not allowed to re-join the waiting list until they do.


Guess I didn't read the rules too clearly. Thought payoff was sometime before the next drawing. Stupid Newb. :sl

I got mine off today, which is a more than three weeks since the last drawing. So, in keeping with the rules, go ahead and bump me. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



croatan said:


> Guess I didn't read the rules too clearly. Thought payoff was sometime before the next drawing. Stupid Newb. :sl
> 
> I got mine off today, which is a more than three weeks since the last drawing. So, in keeping with the rules, go ahead and bump me. :tu


well, we'd have half of one of 'em cleared for new ppl. 
we may need to update the rules, make 'em on the first post, etc.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody up for a Pipe Tobacco Lottery*



croatan said:


> Guess I didn't read the rules too clearly. Thought payoff was sometime before the next drawing. Stupid Newb. :sl
> 
> I got mine off today, which is a more than three weeks since the last drawing. So, in keeping with the rules, go ahead and bump me. :tu


Well, if they decide to bump you then the following folks also get bumped for this to be fair. Didn't that Orange guy write the rules??? :ss

12Stones 
TRicker 
Hoplophile 
SUOrangeGuy 
Croatan 
ultramag


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i guess we can work on the rules together, or he can write 'em and i can put them in the 1st post for him.
whatever works, he's the organizer, not trying to step on his toes - was just refreshing my own mind and looking at who still owes, etc...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I usually wind up getting busy/distracted and putting this off longer than I should anyway. So, regardless, go ahead and take me off the list for now.

At the very least, it doesn't hurt to be reminded occasionally that there are rules and that they oughtl be followed


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The way play has been going is that you have to post a DC by the next drawing. We haven't been too critical. Mine will go in the mail today by the way. I've had some distractions come up but thats no excuse.

These are the basic rules that the group has been playing by. Notice that they are a little lacks compared to the original rules of play.

1. Drawing is 2nd Saturaday of the month.
2. You must post a reply in your game thread so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
3. Post a DC# to the winner (or have them get the prize) by the Saturday of the next drawing around post office closing time.
4. Have fun.

This has always been for fun so as long as people are close to deadlines, etc... I was not too critical. If people want to get a little tighter on the rules we can do that. I'm sure I've posted in the past the change to posting a DC# by the next gameday Saturday but it was probably in a individual game post that has been forgotten. If everyone likes these rules you can add them to post 1.

thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they look great.
and i wasn't trying to get more 'strict' on it... kind of reminding myself and those that are playing at the same time.
i'll add this list to pst #1.
thanks.

oh, and i remember the mentioning of DC# befoere the next drawing just couldn't find it.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I appreciate everyone keeping me on my toes.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2



15. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
16. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
17. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
18. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
19. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
20. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
21. kvm - 3, 17, 31
22. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
23. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
24. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
25. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
26. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
27. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35
28. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32



30. Blake Lockhart
31. kjd2121
32. fireman43

croatan bumped, JohnnyFlake is now in Game #1, and rehbas21 is now in game #2.

I'm going to send everyone a PM with the rules of play and which game they are on sometime this week. Before Saturday. 

Will last months winners please PM all those who haven't paid them so they can have one more reminder?

Thanks


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

If possible, please add me to the waiting list.

Thanks,


Andy


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Greg, quit stirring up trouble in the pipe lottery.  I'd like to see the rules stay like they are. When I find out I am the loser again I order some tins. Some for me and some for the winner. When they arrive, I turn around the winner's prize. It works out great and gives me an excuse to make a minimum of one order a month. As I'm sure most folks do I have many tasks at hand in the running of my household and this is not a priority. That being the case, it's nice to have a couple weeks leeway. I can wait 3 or 4 weeks to get FREE tobacco if I ever win. :2

Since we're reminding and tweaking the rules it might not hurt to add in the first post that the winner is supposed to leave trader feedback for the losers after they pay up since that has been cleared up.

Looking forward to Friday's drawing.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Since I'm back on the top of the waiting list and I haven't even sat out a month , I would like to withdrawl my name for awhile. 

I do plan to get back in at some point, but I just want to give it a few months break. Also, I'd get in if you ever need one more player to keep the two groups going. 

Thanks for running this, and I hope a few of our new pipe members decide to join in as well!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. TRicker - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. tzilt - 14, 28, 42
16. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
17. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
18. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
19. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
20. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
21. kvm - 3, 17, 31
22. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
23. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
24. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
25. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
26. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
27. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35
28. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32



30. kjd2121
31. fireman43
32. cigar 040


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The Drawing is tonight:

Good Luck!!

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
16. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
17. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
18. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
19. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
20. kvm - 3, 17, 31
21. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
22. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
23. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
24. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
25. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
26. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35
27. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32
28. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42


29. kjd2121
30. fireman43


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Wish me luck......................:r


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like #28? 

Nuts! I had 28 until all the switcheroos.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sancho and cigar_040?? congrats, both.

hmmm, looks like some PMing of addy's is in order (with some ideas as to what types of tobacco you're wanting to try).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> *1. Drawing is 2nd Saturaday of the month.
> 2. You must post a reply in your game thread so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
> 3. Post a DC# to the winner (or have them get the prize) by the Saturday of the next drawing around post office closing time.
> 4. The prize for winning would be one unopened 50g tin of premium pipe tobacco.
> ...


these have been added to the 1st post as well (i added #5, as we mentioned this a few months back).


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

No changes so far this month! YAY.

The drawing is on March 8th. That's early so please get your prizes in.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. Hoplophile - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2


15. jgros001 - 9, 23, 37
16. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
17. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
18. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
19. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
20. kvm - 3, 17, 31
21. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
22. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
23. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
24. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
25. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
26. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35
27. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32
28. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42


29. kjd2121
30. fireman43


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> No changes so far this month! YAY.


... well, I hate to throw a wrench in the works, but... it would be best for me to withdraw from the game right now and give someone else a shot. I'm going to be out of town a good bit of the next couple weeks and won't be able to devote much attention to this.

Cheers to all,
Gorman


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. jgros001 - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2



15. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
16. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
17. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
18. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
19. kvm - 3, 17, 31
20. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
21. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
22. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
23. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
24. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
25. ghostrider - 7, 21, 35
26. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32
27. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
28. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37


29. fireman43

Gormon is gone. jgros001 bumped to game 1. Kjd2121 added to game two.

I'm going to a benefit tomorrow night and won't be back until late so please give me the morning to post the winners. Greg can do it if he's faster than me.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> *1. Drawing is 2nd Saturaday of the month.
> 2. You must post a reply in your game thread so that we know you are aware of who won and who you should pay.
> 3. Post a DC# to the winner (or have them get the prize) by the Saturday of the next drawing around post office closing time.
> 4. The prize for winning would be one unopened 50g tin of premium pipe tobacco.
> ...


just a reminder for those of you who may have forgotten (and i may have forgotten to remind you).

i didn't think that lottery winnings was something to leave trader feedback on, but have been told that's how the "cigar" guys have been doing it, and the other mods/admin agree that it's acceptable.

and thanks to everyone who's played recently and gotten everything to the winners on time, it's one less secretarial headache for myself, the winner, and suorangeguy.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. jgros001 - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2



15. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
16. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
17. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
18. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
19. kvm - 3, 17, 31
20. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
21. Smokehouse - 2, 16, 30
22. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
23. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
24. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
25. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32
26. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
27. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
28. fireman43 - 7, 21, 35

Wait List:
29.
30.

Ghostrider asked to be removed for a few months. Fireman43 takes his place. The wait list is empty so get the word out.

Thanks.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey guys I wouldn't mind getting in on the action(or the wait list)... this combines my love of pipes with my love of gambling. Let me know if I need to do anything.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Hey guys I wouldn't mind getting in on the action(or the wait list)... this combines my love of pipes with my love of gambling. Let me know if I need to do anything.


Hey can take my place. I will go on the waiting list.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. IHT - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. jgros001 - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42


Game #2



15. DAFU - 5, 19, 33
16. Infin1ty - 6, 20, 34
17. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
18. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
19. kvm - 3, 17, 31
20. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
21. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
22. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
23. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
24. rehbas21 - 4, 18, 32
25. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
26. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
27. fireman43 - 7, 21, 35
28. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30

Wait List:
29. Smokehouse
30.

Welcome JC to the pipe lottery.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please remove me from the lottery at this point i am just too busy. thanks


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am going to ask to be taken off the pipe tobacco lottery list for awhile.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Anthony...If you could, bump me off the list for awhile. Too much going on presently to really participate on a regular basis. If it's too late to do it this game, we can wait until the next round. Thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

add me to the the list of "taking off" (not the waiting list).
thanks.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Since it appears we are about 3 people short of a second game anyway I'll take a bump off the game for a while myself. To much going on right now. Thanks.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

can i get in this?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

whatever happens put me on the bottom of the waiting list


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
16. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
17. Aeroswat - 12, 26, 40
18. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
19. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
20. n3uka - 11, 25, 39 
21. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
22. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
23. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
24. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
25. - 5, 19, 33
26. - 7, 21, 35
27. - 6, 20, 34
28. - 3, 17, 31


Welcome frankluke to the pipe lottery. 

Reminder: For an incomplete game #2 if any of the unused numbers are drawn the month is a scratch and no one wins.

Please check this for correctness. There were alot of changes and its not always easy to catch them all.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

What do you fellow lotto nuts think about gorillas signing up for a second spot in an open game? This would fill the game, and increase the size of the prize for the winner. The advantage is the chance of winning would obviously be doubled. 

-A gorilla with two spots would be responsible for sending two tins to the winner or a tin to each winner if a spot was held in different games.

-If another person wished to play he would be placed in an open spot. If no spots were open due to players with two spots, the person who signed up for a second spot last would be bumped out of that second spot.

Since SUOrangeGuy is the keeper of the PTL, and this would increase the organization workload a little, I sent him a PM and he was cool with it.

The Jungle is the jury, so what do you guys think? Yay or Nay?

If everyone is cool with it, I would like to sign up for another spot.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Game #1
> 
> 1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
> 2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
> ...


cool, thanks for having me... let me know when its my turn to send something out cause its not like i'm going to win, don't you have to be over 80 or or an illegal immigrant to win the loto?!? :r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Just a thought I had was to drop everyone down to 2 numbers instead of 3 and have 1 game. That would put 21 players in action and 3 on the waiting list.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

kvm said:


> Just a thought I had was to drop everyone down to 2 numbers instead of 3 and have 1 game. That would put 21 players in action and 3 on the waiting list.


We discussed all the game options before and we decided to stick with the 14 player format.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> Since SUOrangeGuy is the keeper of the PTL, and this would increase the organization workload a little, I sent him a PM and he was cool with it.
> 
> The Jungle is the jury, so what do you guys think? Yay or Nay?
> 
> If everyone is cool with it, I would like to sign up for another spot.


As long as the Orangeguy doesn't mind the extra secretarial duties I don't see a problem with allowing someone that wants a second spot to do so. :2


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ultramag said:


> As long as the Orangeguy doesn't mind the extra secretarial duties I don't see a problem with allowing someone that wants a second spot to do so. :2


I think I would also agree...maybe with the stipulation that the second spot is of the lowest priority. Meaning that there would not be a waiting list until after all double-slot holders gave up their 2nd slot. I see your :2 and raise you :2


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I think I would also agree...maybe with the stipulation that the second spot is of the lowest priority. Meaning that there would not be a waiting list until after all double-slot holders gave up their 2nd slot. I see your :2 and raise you :2


I raise you :2 p

You can put me back on there somewhere since there is no waiting list.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I think I would also agree...maybe with the stipulation that the second spot is of the lowest priority. Meaning that there would not be a waiting list until after all double-slot holders gave up their 2nd slot. I see your :2 and raise you :2





smokehouse said:


> I raise you :2 p
> 
> You can put me back on there somewhere since there is no waiting list.


I'll call. What ya got.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I think I would also agree...maybe with the stipulation that the second spot is of the lowest priority. Meaning that there would not be a waiting list until after all double-slot holders gave up their 2nd slot. I see your :2 and raise you :2





Nabinger16 said:


> -If another person wished to play he would be placed in an open spot. *If no spots were open due to players with two spots, the person who signed up for a second spot last would be bumped out of that second spot.*


I suggested the same thing. The second spots would be used simply to fill empty spots. No one should ever have to wait when a bunch of gorillas are sitting on two lotto tickets.
:2:2:2 :chk:chk <--- Full house. Do I win?


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Allowing players to take a 2nd spot is fine with me. 

I can't believe how fast I flew up to the 2nd spot on the first game.... Last time I looked I was at the top of the 2nd game, lol.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> Allowing players to take a 2nd spot is fine with me.
> 
> I can't believe how fast I flew up to the 2nd spot on the first game.... Last time I looked I was at the top of the 2nd game, lol.


You don't climb the list on list #1 like you do list #2. You were just assigned the spot of whomever vacated and made the space for you. Once assigned a spot on list #1 you retain it until you quit playing or put yourself on the wait list. :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

It didn't seem like anyone cared if a gorilla picked up a second spot in the lottery, so I would like to pick up one of the open spots. 

Of course, two tins to the winner, and a second spot is open to be bumped at any time.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
16. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
17. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
18. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
19. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
20. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
21. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
22. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
23. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
24. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
25. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
26. - 6, 20, 34
27. - 3, 17, 31
28. - 12, 26, 40

2nd spot is fine with me. I think I have this caught up now. Good luck everyone.

Aeroswat was removed. Didn't pay and hasn't been to CS in over a month.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

fluck it.
go ahead and add me if you need a spot filled. :tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

IHT said:


> fluck it.
> go ahead and add me if you need a spot filled. :tu


Thats the spirit Greg.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
16. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
17. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
18. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
19. n3uka - 11, 25, 39
20. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
21. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
22. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
23. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
24. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
25. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
26. IHT - 6, 20, 34
27. - 3, 17, 31
28. - 12, 26, 40


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I was going to drop off and let someone from the waiting list play, but it doesn't look like there is a waiting list. If you want to leave me on I will stay until there is a queue.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

If no one has a problem with a Canadian in on this, I will sign up for it for next month.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

perogee said:


> If no one has a problem with a Canadian in on this, I will sign up for it for next month.


What will the shipping issues be with this? I'm not coming out against it, I just don't know. If I understand things correctly, the real risk is to you in the duty dept. should you win and some of your packages be intercepted.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to be added back to the active wating list please. Some of the hustle bustle has subsided so I can actively participate again. Thanks!


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

perogee said:


> If no one has a problem with a Canadian in on this, I will sign up for it for next month.


I'm good with shipping up north as long as our northern brethren accept that if something is seized, destroyed during inspection, or get duties applied to it, it is on them and not up to me to make it right. I know that might sound a little harsh, but it's a legitimate scenario that might happen.

One would also have to take a Gorilla at his/her word that something was sent with no DC numbers and extended shipping times, not to mention customs issues.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

ultramag said:


> What will the shipping issues be with this? I'm not coming out against it, I just don't know. If I understand things correctly, the real risk is to you in the duty dept. should you win and some of your packages be intercepted.


It does cost a little more to ship up here than to BOTL in the US (not a lot, but I prefer people to be aware  ). I am willing to risk the duties, I take that risk with anything I get off Ebay, etc.

I just do not want anyone to be surprised , not that I really expect to ever win .


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

perogee said:


> It does cost a little more to ship up here than to BOTL in the US (not a lot, but I prefer people to be aware  ). I am willing to risk the duties, I take that risk with anything I get off Ebay, etc.
> 
> I just do not want anyone to be surprised , not that I really expect to ever win .


I just shipped a package to RHNewfie first class international and it was actually cheaper than regular Priority Mail. It was just under 4 bucks, but it took about 10 days for him to receive it.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

perogee said:


> It does cost a little more to ship up here than to BOTL in the US (not a lot, but I prefer people to be aware  ). I am willing to risk the duties, I take that risk with anything I get off Ebay, etc.
> 
> I just do not want anyone to be surprised , not that I really expect to ever win .


Understood, if you're willing to accept the potential concerns with duties and seizures I don't mind the added shipping cost one bit. I knew it couldn't be much more if any anyway. I had a pipe shipped from the UK and it was under $10, so cost on my end is no problem.

Perogee has a :tu as far as I'm concerned Anthony. :2


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
16. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
17. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
18. foxtrot7 - 13, 27, 41
19. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
20. kjd2121 - 9, 23, 37
21. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
22. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
23. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
24. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
25. IHT - 6, 20, 34
26. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
27. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
28. - 11, 25, 39


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> Game #1
> 
> 1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
> 2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
> ...


We'll see if I can actually pull out a win this time!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Infin1ty said:


> We'll see if I can actually pull out a win this time!


Actually, I was sorta planning on winning this time. You can have dibs on next month. 

(ps to whoever cares: the smiley selection needs a tongue-sticky out guy that doesn't look angry)


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

tzilt said:


> Actually, I was sorta planning on winning this time. You can have dibs on next month.
> 
> (ps to whoever cares: the smiley selection needs a tongue-sticky out guy that doesn't look angry)


:tpd:


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

Please take me off the list for a while. Thanks


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Please take me off the list, thanks.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. solafid3 - 1, 15, 29
16. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
17. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
18. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
19. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
20. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
21. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
22. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
23. IHT - 6, 20, 34
24. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
25. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
26. - 11, 25, 39
27. - 13, 27, 41
28. - 9, 23, 37


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
21. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
22. IHT - 6, 20, 34
23. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
24. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
25. - 11, 25, 39
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 9, 23, 37
28. - 1, 15, 29

Good luck everyone. Solafid3 is out from no payment and no reponse to PM's. Sign up soon if you want a second spot in the game. Remember if a number from an empty spot is drawn then the game is a scratch.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you sign up for two spots, then you owe double??


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you jump in on this game? Just read the first post, and seeing that this thread was here before I, are the rules of the first post still the same?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you sign up for two spots, then you owe double??


If you have two spots in one game you pay double but get six chances to win instead of three.

If you have a spot in each then you send one tin to each winner but are in both games with three chances in each.



uncballzer said:


> How do you jump in on this game? Just read the first post, and seeing that this thread was here before I, are the rules of the first post still the same?


The rules were updated in the first post. Thats how we play.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm trying to be more active in the Pipe section can some one please explain to me here or in PM how this lottery thing works exactly.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the 2nd Saturday of every month, whatever the powerball # is becomes the winning #.

there are 14 ppl with 3 numbers each (42 powerball numbers). you are assigned 3 numbers.

if you win, you PM everyone in that lottery with your mailing address. they send you 1 50g or 2oz tin of pipe tobacco (sealed). you keep track in the thread of who's sent you what, and they post tracking information after acknowledging that they know you won.

if someone else wins, you mail them 1 tin of sealed tobacco before the next month begins (or sometime around there - it's int he thread someplace). you also post a DC #, or let them know you placed an order and it's being shipped direct to them.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

So hen is the next one I'll go for a try,


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I would like to play if there is space


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th. 

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. smokehouse - 5, 19, 33
21. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
22. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
23. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
24. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
25. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
26. - 9, 23, 37
27. - 1, 15, 29
28. - 6, 20, 34

IHT has run out of storage space for his winnings so he's taking a break.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to take a break so take me off the list for a little while, please


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

tzilt said:


> Actually, I was sorta planning on winning this time. You can have dibs on next month.
> 
> (ps to whoever cares: the smiley selection needs a tongue-sticky out guy that doesn't look angry)


Oh, you mean like this one?


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I want in


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
21. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
22. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
23. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
24. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
25. - 9, 23, 37
26. - 1, 15, 29
27. - 6, 20, 34
28. - 5, 19, 33


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you play in both lotteries? If so I'll take a spot in game #2. If the game fills up and there is a waitlist then I can be the first to be bumped from game #2.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
21. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
22. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
23. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
24. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
25. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
26. - 1, 15, 29
27. - 6, 20, 34
28. - 5, 19, 33


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to go ahead and jump in on this as well and give 'er a go.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

WTH, I would like to fill a spot please!


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

put me in on this one.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. Nabinger16 - 7, 21, 35
21. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
22. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
23. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
24. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
25. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
26. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
27. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
28. Quick_nick - 5, 19, 33

Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple weeks. I've spent my free time getting ready for a new grad school. I think I'm almost done with the crazy stuff and will be back soon.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going out of town on june 15 for a week so if I'm late getting your winnings to you or i don't respond it's because I'm in yellowstone.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I want in, please


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Paris you can have my spot as i won't be around for a week after the drawing. I'll jump in on the next one.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Infin1ty - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. Nabinger16 - 8, 22, 36
16. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
17. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
18. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
19. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
20. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
21. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
22. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
23. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
24. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
25. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
26. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
27. Quick_nick - 5, 19, 33
28. parris001 - 7, 21, 35

Quick nick and Parris can both stay in the game. Nabinger16 just loses his second spot as was decided when he took the spot. You have a month to pay so this is no problem QN.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I would like to withdraw myself from the lottery


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I probably shouldn't do it either, my g/f just told me we were taking a trip that week. I will catch it the next time though.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Next game is June 14th.

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. Sancho - 14, 28, 42

Game #2



15. jkorp - 10, 24, 38
16. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42
17. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
18. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
19. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
20. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
21. FriendlyFire - 11, 25, 39
22. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
23. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
24. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
25. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
26. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
27. - 5, 19, 33
28. - 8, 22, 36


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I am gunna be really angry if my number's win this month, :r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

WOO HOOO!!!!!

2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30

What do they call that.... FATE!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

14? Congrats to Sancho and cigar040!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

tzilt said:


> 14? Congrats to Sancho and cigar040!


You are correct sir! Just running a little late this morning.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

No offense Nabringer, but I am glad you did not win. If you would have won with numbers, I would have been pissed :r


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Please take me off the list for the July drawing. Thanks it's been fun.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I've won a few times now its time for someone else to win :tu I'll step out for a bit and come back in a couple of drawings


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
16. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
17. fireman43 - 3, 17, 31
18. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
19. Barcochris - 13, 27, 41
20. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
21. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
22. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
23. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
24. - 5, 19, 33
25. - 8, 22, 36
26. - 10, 24, 38
27. - 14, 28, 42
28. - 11, 25, 39


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I made the posts for the July 12th drawing. Not sure where the OrangeGuy is, but this has been the pink elepant in the room all day to me. Not trying to steal your thunder Anthony, just figured you must be having some issues and it needed done.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks Ultramag,

I was waiting to get a final payment tally from Sancho so I could make sure that everything in game 1 was kosher. I PM's him and Cigar_040 Sunday morning. Game 2 was a scratch as the winner hadn't paid and would have been a blank #.

Sorry this got away from me this month. 

As it stands we are assuming that Tzilt's payment arrived on time and he is the winner of game #1. I couldn't remove delinquent players as I don't know who they are. Game #2 is a scratch month.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1 (still needs editing but I need to contact Sancho first.)

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. EvanS - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
16. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
17. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
18. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
19. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
20. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
21. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
22. - 5, 19, 33
23. - 8, 22, 36
24. - 10, 24, 38
25. - 14, 28, 42
26. - 11, 25, 39
27. - 3, 17, 31
28. - 13, 27, 41


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Game #1 (still needs editing but I need to contact Sancho first.)

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. SUOrangeGuy - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2


15. frankluke - 4, 18, 32
16. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
17. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
18. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
19. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
20. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
21. - 5, 19, 33
22. - 8, 22, 36
23. - 10, 24, 38
24. - 14, 28, 42
25. - 11, 25, 39
26. - 3, 17, 31
27. - 13, 27, 41
28. - 2, 16, 30


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm so busy I'm taking myself out this month. good luck tomorrow night. 

If anyone is interested in taking this over from me please send me a pm. I am moving in the next couple weeks and am starting a doctoral program. I don't know how much free time I'm gonna have.

Game #1 (still needs editing but I need to contact Sancho first.)

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. pnutbutrsangwich - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2



15. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
16. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
17. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
18. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
19. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
20. - 5, 19, 33
21. - 8, 22, 36
22. - 10, 24, 38
23. - 14, 28, 42
24. - 11, 25, 39
25. - 3, 17, 31
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 2, 16, 30
28. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I had multiple offers to take over running the lottery. I drew a name at random and Uncballzer is the winner. I'm sending him a pm with the news and you can now direct all pipe lottery questions to him.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I had multiple offers to take over running the lottery. I drew a name at random and Uncballzer is the winner. I'm sending him a pm with the news and you can now direct all pipe lottery questions to him.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Thank you, Anthony! I look forward to keeping this going for as long as I can. I've already marked every 2nd saturday of my calendar!

For now, let's see if we can't fill up the second lottery. It's been looking a little barren lately.

Thanks guys!

--Richard


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for stepping up and taking over the secretary duties of the Pipe Tobacco Lottery Richard.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Had a switch of players, here's the lineup. Again, we could use some more people in the second game (don't feel obligated, but anyone out there new to the pipe, or that's interested, please feel free to PM me).

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2



15. perogee - 12, 26, 40 (Canadian - if he wins well work out the details then because of extended shipping times.)
16. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
17. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
18. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
19. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
20. - 5, 19, 33
21. - 8, 22, 36
22. - 10, 24, 38
23. - 14, 28, 42
24. - 11, 25, 39
25. - 3, 17, 31
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 2, 16, 30
28. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

could i be added to the list sounds like a blast .... AB


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

bpcr said:


> could i be added to the list sounds like a blast .... AB


Would be delighted!

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. perogee - 12, 26, 40
16. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
17. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
18. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
19. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
20. bpcr - 5, 19, 33
21. - 8, 22, 36
22. - 10, 24, 38
23. - 14, 28, 42
24. - 11, 25, 39
25. - 3, 17, 31
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 2, 16, 30
28. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump. Next lottery tomorrow. Anyone else wanting to join?


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok. I'll play.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. DAFU - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2



15. perogee - 12, 26, 40
16. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
17. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
18. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
19. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
20. bpcr - 5, 19, 33
21. yellowgoat- 8, 22, 36
22. - 10, 24, 38
23. - 14, 28, 42
24. - 11, 25, 39
25. - 3, 17, 31
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 2, 16, 30
28. - 4, 18, 32


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll play


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Since I'm trying to recruit new players, I just wanted to clarify some requirements to join. Most of these had been unspoken, but going back through the previous posts, I picked out some that should be a minimum to join the pipe lottery, mostly as a protection clause for those playing (ie, so you don't get cheated out of your winnings). Also are included other rules throughout the thread.

If anyone has a question, or suggestion, please PM or post.

1. Active member of the pipe forum (subjective).
2. Minimum one positive trader feedback, and 25 posts.
-This has basically been assumed, but stating it now. 
3. The winner must receive your tin before the next drawing, or a DC/delivery confirmation # posted in the game thread. If this is not done, you will be removed from the lottery until your end is received.
4. If you win the lottery you can continue to play as long as you want. You are not automatically removed.
5. The unused numbers of a game will be blanks and if one of those numbers is called, the month is a wash with no winner or payments. As new people join I will add them to the second game. If someone from the first game drops, their place will be the most senior member of the second list.
6. If you are outside the United States, unfortunately, you must accept that if something is seized, destroyed during inspection, or get duties applied to it, it is on you, not the person sending. In this case, there may not be a DC# available, and extended shipping times are possible, so be aware. 

My sources for these are from posts: 10, 31, 146, 151, 266. If you think there should be a minimum time of being a clubstogie member to participate, please say so, otherwise I am leaving it as is for now.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Ron..........please remove me from Game#1 and put me in Game #2. 

Thanks


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Richard,

Have (or would) you considered giving 5 numbers for 8 players or 4 numbers for 9 or 10 players? This would eliminate many of the "dead" numbers in game #2. 

Sent you a pm about this, but it appears your "pm box is full".


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Have (or would) you considered giving 5 numbers for 8 players or 4 numbers for 9 or 10 players? This would eliminate many of the "dead" numbers in game #2.
> 
> Sent you a pm about this, but it appears your "pm box is full".


I thought about something like that, but they had a vote earlier in the game to leave it as it is. So for now I'd like to just leave it be. (PS, I did get your PM, haven't had time to reply; if things get in dire straights though, I'll consider changes based on group majority).


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

I'll play now that I am able to! :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. JohnnyFlake - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
17. dogsplayinpoker - 6, 20, 34
18. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
19. bpcr - 5, 19, 33
20. yellowgoat- 8, 22, 36
21. Danielson- 10, 24, 38
22. DAFU- 14, 28, 42
23. Vrbas- 11, 25, 39
24. - 3, 17, 31
25. - 13, 27, 41
26. - 2, 16, 30
27. - 4, 18, 32
28. -12, 26, 40

Changes
Yellowgoat, Danielson, Vrbas added. DAFU moved to game 2. Perogee moved to game one.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I am listed in Game #1 - Please remove me from the active list in Game #1.

I am leaving the lottery for now! Do not place me on the waiting list!

Thanks, Johnny*


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

can i move into his spot in game 1 .... unless there is a rule that i did not see about such things ..... :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. Erratum - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. dogsplayingpoker - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. cigar 040 - 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
17. parris001 - 7, 21, 35
18. bpcr - 5, 19, 33
19. yellowgoat- 8, 22, 36
20. Danielson- 10, 24, 38
21. DAFU- 14, 28, 42
22. Vrbas- 11, 25, 39
23. - 3, 17, 31
24. - 13, 27, 41
25. - 2, 16, 30
26. - 4, 18, 32
27. -12, 26, 40
28. - 6, 20, 34

Changes Johnnyflake removed, dogsplayingpoker moved to game 1



bpcr said:


> can i move into his spot in game 1 .... unless there is a rule that i did not see about such things ..... :tu


As per previous movements of players, when someone from game one drops, the most senior player of game 2 will be moved into game one. Tiltz is already in game one; I skipped myself this time to help game 2, then it would be dogsplayingpoker. If he would rather stay in game 2 (as well as parris001), then I will place you in game one.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Im in, for good this time. A couple months back I was going away and opted out for fear of not being able to fulfill my obligation, I apologize. I would like to join again. Thank you ballzer for administrating this thread.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Please *remove me *from the lottery

Thanks for all you have done in keeping this going !!!!!


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey guys I would love to be added to this list as I just started Smoking a Pipe and I am Loving it I have currently only tried a few blends by Dan Tobacco with my corn cob (Ill be getting a better pipe soon I hope)


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. Sawyer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. dogsplayingpoker - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. ultramag - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
17. yellowgoat- 8, 22, 36
18. Danielson- 10, 24, 38
19. DAFU- 14, 28, 42
20. Vrbas- 11, 25, 39
21. quick_nick- 3, 17, 31
22. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
23. - 2, 16, 30
24. - 4, 18, 32
25. -12, 26, 40
26. - 6, 20, 34
27. - 7, 21, 35
28. - 5, 19, 33

Updates:
Erratum removed. Parris001 moved to replace him in game #1.
Cigar 040 removed. bpcr moved to replace him in game #1.
Quick nick and beatnikbandit added to game 2.

Good luck tonight.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

When you do your next update please remove from the lottery. Thanks for your time and effort, it's been fun.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Please remove me from the lottery. It has been fun, but it is time to move on I think. Thanks for the effort put forth by everyone to insure that this went smoothly. p


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

Mailed out the package for the Oct 11th game #2, sign me up agian for next month


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. designwise1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Cigargal - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. Danielson - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. DAFU- 14, 28, 42
17. Vrbas- 11, 25, 39
18. quick_nick- 3, 17, 31
19. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
20. - 2, 16, 30
21. - 4, 18, 32
22. -12, 26, 40
23. - 6, 20, 34
24. - 7, 21, 35
25. - 5, 19, 33
26. - 1, 15, 29
27. - 8, 22, 36
28. - 10, 24, 38
Changes:
Ultramag, Sawyer and Dogsplayingpoker removed from game #1.
Yellowgoat, Danielson and myself moved to game #1.

Unfortunately, after trying to get the second game full, a lot of people have left that were previously in due to the changing hands of the site. To those of you still playing, please do not hold a grudge or be upset, as I'm sure everyone has at some point considered leaving the game due to these recent events. 

We can still try to recruit players for the second game. I do not want to change the format, but I may be inclined to do so so that someone will win each month, instead of having a high probability that no one's number will be drawn instead. I'm thinking of dividing the numbers evenly amongst the players in the second game. If someone wants to join, I will just divide them again, so that someone will win each month. What do those in game #2 think about this idea?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Dividing the numbers up evenly would be fine, but then redistributing them when there are more players could be messy. (?)


uncballzer said:


> Update:
> 
> Unfortunately, after trying to get the second game full, a lot of people have left that were previously in due to the changing hands of the site. To those of you still playing, please do not hold a grudge or be upset, as I'm sure everyone has at some point considered leaving the game due to these recent events.
> 
> We can still try to recruit players for the second game. I do not want to change the format, but I may be inclined to do so so that someone will win each month, instead of having a high probability that no one's number will be drawn instead. I'm thinking of dividing the numbers evenly amongst the players in the second game. If someone wants to join, I will just divide them again, so that someone will win each month. What do those in game #2 think about this idea?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

tzilt said:


> Dividing the numbers up evenly would be fine, but then redistributing them when there are more players could be messy. (?)


I plan on keeping the 3 original numbers with the player they're with now (lot of copy/paste and looking at old posts will assist). If there are extra numbers, I would put them aside, so that there will be a slight chance that no one will win that month, but not nearly as great as it is now.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I would gladly join the second game if there is still time. Either that or I would love to get on the waiting list. Thanks!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Please remove me from the lottery-time to move on.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm dropping out of the lottery for now.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Please remove me from Game#2.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd like to still play if your gonna keep going with a new lottery. 

cheers!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. Vrbas - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. Danielson - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
17. morefifemusicanyone - 2, 16, 30
18. - 4, 18, 32
19. -12, 26, 40
20. - 6, 20, 34
21. - 7, 21, 35
22. - 5, 19, 33
23. - 1, 15, 29
24. - 8, 22, 36
25. - 10, 24, 38 
26. - 14, 28, 42
27. - 11, 25, 39
28. - 3, 17, 31

Changes:
designwise1, Cigargal, DAFU removed.
morefifemusicanyone added to game 2.
Quick_nick and Vrbas moved to game 1.

Game 2--guys, I'm considering just moving this to a waiting area, since we are low on players. I'll leave it up to you guys to decide, majority vote. Keep playing or move to waiting list for game 1? Tzilt, morefifemusicanyone, beatnikbandit please let me know your choice.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

wow I didn't think the economy was this bad. Err are people moving on because of the switch.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

i guess i'll opt 4 the next one


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Game 2--guys, I'm considering just moving this to a waiting area, since we are low on players. I'll leave it up to you guys to decide, majority vote. Keep playing or move to waiting list for game 1? Tzilt, morefifemusicanyone, beatnikbandit please let me know your choice.


I don't mind either way. Since we have ~a month or so until the next drawing, perhaps we will get enough people to increase the size of list 2.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Update:
> 
> Game #1
> 
> ...


BTW, Tzilt is listed twice.

Perhaps youd better just wait-list us.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am in for the next one.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

can i get in on the next one please


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. Vrbas - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. Danielson - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
17. morefifemusicanyone - 2, 16, 30
18. Kayak_Rat- 4, 18, 32
19. -12, 26, 40
20. - 6, 20, 34
21. - 7, 21, 35
22. - 5, 19, 33
23. - 1, 15, 29
24. - 8, 22, 36
25. - 10, 24, 38 
26. - 14, 28, 42
27. - 11, 25, 39
28. - 3, 17, 31

Kayak_Rat added to game 2.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> BTW, Tzilt is listed twice.
> 
> Perhaps youd better just wait-list us.


Tzilt wished to play in both games. It's perfectly fine to do that.



cp478 said:


> can i get in on the next one please


I'd like for you to get at least one + trader feedback; if done before the next drawing, I'd gladly add you. (It's a safety measure for the other players).


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to join in please.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. Vrbas - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. Danielson - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
17. morefifemusicanyone - 2, 16, 30
18. Kayak_Rat- 4, 18, 32
19. TheTraveler-12, 26, 40
20. - 6, 20, 34
21. - 7, 21, 35
22. - 5, 19, 33
23. - 1, 15, 29
24. - 8, 22, 36
25. - 10, 24, 38 
26. - 14, 28, 42
27. - 11, 25, 39
28. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> Tzilt wished to play in both games. It's perfectly fine to do that.


Ahhic, cool. p


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

can i get in on the next one


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. Vrbas - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. JacksonCognac - 6, 20, 34
7. perogee - 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. Danielson - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. beatnikbandit- 13, 27, 41
17. morefifemusicanyone - 2, 16, 30
18. Kayak_Rat - 4, 18, 32
19. TheTraveler -12, 26, 40
20. cp478 - 6, 20, 34
21. - 7, 21, 35
22. - 5, 19, 33
23. - 1, 15, 29
24. - 8, 22, 36
25. - 10, 24, 38
26. - 14, 28, 42
27. - 11, 25, 39
28. - 3, 17, 31


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*DON'T FORGET TO LEAVE FEEDBACK!*

I think we've forgotten that from the first post of the lottery (I forgot about it till now). The winner should leave positive feedback for those that send in their portion. If you haven't done so and have won recently, please go back and leave feedback for the other members. Thanks!


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

If ya would sign me up for the next round :tu


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Sign me up for the long term! as long as you keep the lotto going I'll be up for it.p

Cheers!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha, enjoying the lottery aren't you! I won't take anyone out until they request; you're not removed automatically.

I'll update it soon though, as I'm going to also start a new thread; everything will stay the same though, but just a new thread and no more 8 pages to sift through. The new thread will be up before the next lottery.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all id love to sign up if there is any more room or you add another game just let me know thanks and *happy smoking*


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I will playp


----------



## Danielson (Aug 30, 2008)

Go ahead and take me off for now, I'll get back on it later on.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Please remove me, Christmas shopping is making things a little tight right now .


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

UNC,

I sent you a PM the other day but I figured that I would post in the main thread as well. I'd like to be taken out of the lotto for now. I have had difficulties accessing a computer this semester and will be moving back home in December so for now I'll just take a break. Thanks.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> UNC,
> 
> I sent you a PM the other day but I figured that I would post in the main thread as well. I'd like to be taken out of the lotto for now. I have had difficulties accessing a computer this semester and will be moving back home in December so for now I'll just take a break. Thanks.


Hey guys, I've gotten yall's PMs. I've been living on dialup for the past 2 weeks, so it's been hell trying to get back to everyone. I'll be at home myself for four weeks starting the 3rd week of december, luckily, the drawing is before then! 
It may be a couple days till I'm able, but I'll update the list pretty soon. Thanks guys!


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

I read some of the last few pages and lost track of if there's any more room since people are coming and going but if there's room please put me in for one round.

Thanks,


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

if i haven't been put on dont bother at this time with the holidays we will in and out thanks


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to be a newbie screwing things up but I'll have to retract my going in... I did a few trades and have enough new tobaccos to try and wouldn't know what to do with any new ones if I won... a good problem to have :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, guys. I'm sorry for my slacking. I have a ton of excuses, but I won't bore you with them. (This thing is a little hard to keep up with I've found out though). Anyways, there's been a lot of changes in coming and goings. So if I make a mistake and you wanted out/in, please let me know and I'll make the change. Hopefully I've got everyone covered here.

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. Vrbas - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Removed from game one: Jacksoncongac, Danielson, perogee
Moved from game two to game one: beatnikbandit, morefifemusicanyone, kayak_rat

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. TheTraveler -12, 26, 40
17. cp478 - 6, 20, 34
18. dartplayer1- 7, 21, 35
19. jeromy- 5, 19, 33
20. - 1, 15, 29
21. - 8, 22, 36
22. - 10, 24, 38
23. - 14, 28, 42
24. - 11, 25, 39
25. - 3, 17, 31
26. - 13, 27, 41
27. - 2, 16, 30
28. - 4, 18, 32

Added to game two: dartplayer1, jeromy

Nate560 and Imperial Stout, if you would like to jump in at any time, just let me know.

The next drawing is tonight at 11pm (in about 15 minutes).


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Powerball for month of December was 13. Game one's winner is yellowgoat. Game 2 had no winner this month, thus it is a wash. Those in game two do not have to send/receive any tins this month. The game threads have been posted in the WTS/B/T section; please see your corresponding game thread to see what the winner prefers. Be sure to post in that thread to acknowledge (i.e. beef up the ego of) the winner.


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, Okay, Okay... PUT ME IN for one round... being Christmas time I'm fickle as all hell since I still have to buy presents for the 3 kids and the wife's b-day is 4 days after Christmas as well... If I win I could always stick a tin of tobacco in the kids' stockings and tell them Santa screwed up 

One round please.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Will do, but the next drawing is the 2nd Sat in Janurary. Thanks for joining, Stout!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update:

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. tzilt - 3, 17, 31
4. TheTraveler - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. Quick_Nick - 8, 22, 36
9. frankluke - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Vrbas removed, theTraveler moved from game 2 to game 1.

Game #2

15. tzilt - 9, 23, 37
16. cp478 - 6, 20, 34
17. dartplayer1- 7, 21, 35
18. jeromy- 5, 19, 33
19. joeysmac- 1, 15, 29
20. imperial stout- 8, 22, 36
21. - 10, 24, 38
22. - 14, 28, 42
23. - 11, 25, 39
24. - 3, 17, 31
25. - 13, 27, 41
26. - 2, 16, 30
27. - 4, 18, 32
28. - 12, 26, 40

TheTraveler moved to game 1. Joeysmac added to game 2. Imperial Stout added to game 2.


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

I just want to warn everyone...I'm a pretty lucky guy.


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

joeysmac said:


> I just want to warn everyone...I'm a pretty lucky guy.


...are you related to Yellowgoat?:tu


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd like to take a break from the lotto, i'll settle with yellowgoat and jump back in sooner then later.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going to have to duck out of the lottery.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too I'm afraid. Can I be taken out of both lotteries? Its too crazy on my end right now.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I also need to drop out of the lottery for now. Sorry guys.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well allow me to be the voice of dissent then - please put me back ON the lotto. My living situation has stabilized and I can give the game the attention it deserves. 1 game will do. Thanks.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Since we've had so many jump out, there would be only 2 players left in game 2; I'm going to stop game 2 for now and instead bring back the waiting list. 

This is also a reminder for those from the previous month that have not yet sent their tins in, that should be getting done pretty soon. If I'm not mistaken, I believe this saturday will be the next drawing.

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:
15. Imperial Stout
16. JacksonCognac
17.

UPDATE: TheTraveler, Frankluke, tzilt, quick_nick removed. Cp478, dartplayer1, jeromy, joeysmac moved to game 1. JacksonCognac added to waiting list.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll square up with yellowgoat as soon as I can, first week of school and work is pretty crazy.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Game thread just posted for Jan, 2009: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=210816


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry, please take me off waiting list....

thanks!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Game #1

1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. Nabinger16 - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42

Waiting List:
15. JacksonCognac
16. 
17.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm thinking I'm all puffed out, please take me off the PTL. I'll square up with Joeysmac real soon. It's been fun.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Update: Nabinger16 removed; JacksonCognac moved from waiting list into the game.

Game #1

*1. uncballzer - 1, 15, 29
2. JacksonCognac - 2, 16, 30
3. cp478 - 3, 17, 31
4. dartplayer1 - 4, 18, 32
5. parris001 - 5, 19, 33
6. beatnikbandit- 6, 20, 34
7. morefifemusicanyone- 7, 21, 35
8. jeromy - 8, 22, 36
9. joeysmac - 9, 23, 37
10. RJpuffs - 10, 24, 38
11. kayak_rat - 11, 25, 39
12. olnumber7 - 12, 26, 40
13. yellowgoat - 13, 27, 41
14. bpcr- 14, 28, 42​*
As a note, since there is now no one on a waiting list/game 2, I will not open a second game unless there is at least 11-13 on a waiting list. I don't expect that to happen anytime soon with the switch to puff and all, as the pipe forum took a good hit, but I'm sure we'll be back up to strength eventually.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Please put me on the waiting list: ghe
Thanks!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Guess what guys? We've moved to the Pipe Lottery, II!

This thread will soon be closed. All the information/rules/current players are at the new thread. Below is a link to the new thread--don't forget to subscribe to the new thread for email updates, or however you prefer to keep up with the thread!!!

:chk :bl:mn:blpLINKY TO PIPE LOTTERY part II.p:bl:mn:bl:chk


----------

